# Ok, so it's a backyard show...



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

But we had a blast!!

So here is Justin - aka SS Just Like Clockwork 









We did 2 walk trot classes...what a blast! (He's 26...we don't canter anymore  )
(Yes, I know it's a dressage saddle on a hunter-type horse...this show is extremely backyard...folks show in shorts and barefeet :shock:, so I just couldn't justify buying a new saddle for it)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that kind of show is so much fun! How did you do? I'm assuming there is a pic but I can't see it... I have issues...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww glad you had fun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like had fun


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow you are a lovely rider and your horse works so well with you!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Thanks  

We did really well, and he made two very honest, very good classes. The judge was a racking horse judge, and he preferred the gaited horses over a 'stock' horse...so we ended up with a 3rd and a 4th. 

I was grinning the whole time like some goofball - this is the second time I've taken this horse out since colic surgery back in November...i was happy as a lark just to be on him!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that's good!!


----------

